# Ratet mal..... Gästepass gesucht für Diablo 3 :)



## Tondrin (24. Juni 2012)

Huhusen zusammen. 



Wie viele andere auch, hätte ich gern einen Gästekey zum Testen von Diablo 3. Also wer einen übrig hat, ich würd mich sehr drüber freuen 



MfG


----------

